
Ask HN: After studying from indiehackers, giving it a try - DevilMInd
https://qualitytrek.com/
======
DevilMInd
After studying all the startups from
[https://www.indiehackers.com/businesses](https://www.indiehackers.com/businesses)
....here is what I have come up for my customer acquisition plans.

1.Start content marketting creating own blog

2.Publish the blog contents in Facebook page, Google+ page, medium

3.Search for groups, sub-reddits when my potential customers are clustering
and actively participate in the conversation providing genuine help( only
promote business when asked or feasible)

4.search for the questions by ppl in qoura and Reddit provide help without
linkspamming or promoting.

This is my plans for next 2 months in order the reach out to my target
customers... I dunno about how to use Twitter as channel since don't use
Twitter. Hope I will achieve something out of it this time.

